# Personality types of characters from Merlin?



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

What would you guess the personality types of the characters, specially Arthur, Merlin, Morgana, and Guinevere are? Also, what are your guesses on the personality type of the actors themselves?


----------



## RaptorWizard (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never seen the TV show but Merlin in all the classic tales seems a lot like INTP.


----------



## nationofimagination (Oct 15, 2013)

Azalea said:


> What would you guess the personality types of the characters, specially Arthur, Merlin, Morgana, and Guinevere are? Also, what are your guesses on the personality type of the actors themselves?


I love this show!!!
Arthur: INFP- Arthur spends a lot of time questioning himself and his decisions, but I think he has a good internal sense of what is right. The sole redeeming quality that he inherited from Uther is his self-assurance, which he puts a lot more faith into once he becomes king of Camelot. Most of his decisions are made based on his instincts, intuition, and knowledge from past experiences, hence the NFP. He tries to understand people and their motives before passing judgement. His downfall is his the fact that he sometimes perceives his tendency to consider all the possible alternatives before making a difficult decision as weakness. In these moments he often seeks counsel in the wrong places. He usually makes the best decision when he trusts his own judgement.

Merlin: ENFJ- Merlin has more power than anyone, and yet he still sacrifices his potential glory for the well-being of others. He tends to be a bit more rash than Arthur, but that is because he is faster to judge than Arthur is. Merlin is a protector and he knows it, so he pours his heart and soul into making the decisions that will accomplish the task that fate has dealt him, which is to ultimately bring about a new era in which magic will once again intertwine itself with Camelot. And because Merlin knows how weighty his task is, he often feels responsible for the bad things that happen to other people. He is being told how important his decisions are so often, that he usually thinks even the slightest misfortune in Camelot is somehow his fault, and so he takes it upon himself to fix it.

Morgana: ISFJ- Morgana originally had a very kind nature. She liked to take an idea and do everything she could to bring it to life, which is why she was so quick to disregard Uther's judgements and continue to press upon him her own opinions. When she discovered that she had magic, I believe that a part of her shut out all other possibilities that Uther could ever accept who she was; after all, she was already so used to being immediately shut down whenever she tried to convince him that his decisions were wrong. Slowly, Morgana started separating herself from the royal family, thinking that her fate was to be what they most despised. Once she learned of Uther's lies about her lineage, the last tie that she felt to Uther and Arthur was cut, and her tunnel vision kicked in. She then would stop at nothing to gain her revenge, which she rationalized as justice as a last resort to hold onto her sanity.

Guinevere: I think Guin may be an ENTP personality. She gets along well with others, and has good instincts. The has a calculative way of thinking and making decisions, as well as a perceptive nature. She values second chances, since she was given one herself with Arthur. But she can sometimes lean towards quick judgement if she believes the reasons are justified. I think that Guinevere is a bit of a mystery in some ways, since she has gone through more than many if the characters in the series (her closest friend ended up becoming a vengeance-crazy sorceress, she fell in love with Lancelot and then Arthur, and when she thought Lancelot was dead, he came back to life and she was tricked into falling in love with him again, which resulted in her banishment, and then she was forgiven, and then she was given one of the most authoritative positions in Camelot. That's a lot of emotional turmoil!) I think she may still have many traits that will remain unseen to most.

as to the actors themselves, I'm afraid I don't know enough about them to type them as well. But I really enjoyed analyzing the characters!!!


----------

